# Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren



## Nordfriesen (11. Sep. 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe das Gefühl das wir mit unseren Pflanzen nicht das "gepflanzt" haben was für unseren Teich optimal wäre .
Bilder sind eigentlich genügend in den Alben vorhanden .
Zu unserem Problem ...wenns ein Problem ist ?!

Unser Teich ist fast rundherum mit Feldsteinen umrandet . Diese Steine ( von 3cm bis ca. 12 cm ) sind gestapelt bezw. übereinander gelegt und reichen ca. 30 cm unter die Teichoberfläche und bis ca. 10 aus dem Teichwasser heraus . Darunter liegt nur die Teichfolie und darunter das Vlies . Die Freiräume zwischen den Steinen sind mit Kies gefüllt .
2 Steilwände sind mit PFlanztaschen versehen und die Flachzone ist mit verschiedenen PFlanzen besiedelt . Zwischedrin ist etwas schwimmender __ Wassersalat .

Jetzt aber zu unserem  "Problem".
Die Pflanzen ( meist __ Schwertlilien) wachsen eigentlich sehr gut . Die anderen eher verhalten .
Klar das ohne Pflanzenerde da nicht so gut was wachsen will .... wir wollen aber die Steine belassen und keine Erde oder Granulat einbrigen . 
Daher suchen wir Pflanzen die es gern zwischen den Steinen haben und dort Wurzeln bilden die der Teichfolie nicht schaden ( wie die Schwertlilien ) .
Zudem sollten Sie einen positiven Einfluss auf die Wasserqualität ausüben . 
Wir glauben das die Schwertlilien das nicht erfüllen ! Oder ?

__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest haben wir schon eingebracht ..... die WUCHERN aber nur auf dem Teichgrund , da dort feiner Kies liegt ....ganz hübsch im klaren Wasser ..... aber ...... zwischen den Feldsteinen sammeln sich schnell ( innerhalb 24 Stunden ) Fadenalgen . Nicht wild wuchernd eher ein leichter Flaum  .Ok das Wasser steht zwischen den Steinen !  Ebenso wachsen an der unbepflanzten Teichfolie und an den Stielen der Schwertlilien dünne Fadenalgen  . Ich gehe täglich 10 Minuten mit einem Flachpinsel drüber dann sind die weg . 
Diese "Arbeit" können aber doch sicher auch die richtigen Pflanzen übernehmen oder ?

FRAGE : welche Pflanzen sind für Steinuntergrund optimal und verbessern unsere Uferzone optisch und qualitativ ?

Fotos mache ich gern wenns denn weiterhilft 

Ach nochwas ....... würde ein optimieren der Pflanzen noch in diesem Jahr sinnvoll sein ?


Gruß
Nils


----------



## Nordfriesen (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hab nun doch schnell Bilder gemacht .

1. Bild = Flachwasserzone mit verschiedenen Pflanzen . Hier steht das Wasser ist aber frei von Algenflaum .
2. Bild = __ Schwertlilien am Ufer
3. Bild = Pflanztaschen 
4. Bild = der leichte Algenflaum zwischen den Steinen ( nervt ) .


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Kein Pflanzenfreak da der uns weiterhelfen kann 

Haben schon die Suche benutzt und gegoogelt , finden aber nichts was wir brauchen können .
Nur mit Pflanzkörben etc. .Aber wir wollen die Steine nicht rausnehmen weil die Steine so in sich verkeilt sind das der Rand sonst abrutschen könnte . Wir suche Pflanzen die mit den Wurzeln in den Steinen halt finden und wachsen können .

Wir hoffen mal weiter auf Hilfe :beten

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo Nils,



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> Wir glauben das die __ Schwertlilien das nicht erfüllen ! Oder ?


Doch, tun sie. Schwertlilien sind gute Nährstoffverwerter.



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> FRAGE : welche Pflanzen sind für Steinuntergrund optimal ...



Algen.

Was hast Du in den Pflanztaschen als Substrat eingefüllt? Da sind ja wohl keine Wackersteine drin, oder? Dort könntest Du sicherlich mit pflanzengeeignetem Material arbeiten und den Teich an dieser Seite aufpeppen.



Nordfriesen schrieb:


> würde ein optimieren der Pflanzen noch in diesem Jahr sinnvoll sein



Wenn Du überhaupt noch anständige Pflanzen kriegst....kannst Du sicherlich die Pflanzen noch ausbringen, die Wachstumsphase dürfte jedoch weitestgehend abgeschlossen sein. Aber was Du jetzt hast, kann im Frühjahr gleich loslegen.


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi 



> Was hast Du in den Pflanztaschen als Substrat eingefüllt? Da sind ja wohl keine Wackersteine drin, oder? Dort könntest Du sicherlich mit pflanzengeeignetem Material arbeiten und den Teich an dieser Seite aufpeppen.



Nein da ist feiner Spielsand drin .... den haben wir auch am Teichgrund . 
Da wachsen die __ Lilien gut drin und die Wurzeln sind schon durch die Taschen gewachsen .
Gibt es da nicht sowas wie __ Bodendecker der so zwischen den Steinfugen wächst und rund um den Teichrand wandert ? Nur eben unter der Wasseroberfläche ? Dann kann sich da auch kein Algenflaum absetzen ?!

Mögen die Algen keinen feinen Spielsand ? Dann würden wir da schon was ändern können !

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Christine (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi,

da kann ich nur von meinem Teich sprechen: Wo ich reinen Spielsand habe (am Grund in ca. 1,10 Tiefe), habe ich keine Algen. Dort wo der Spielsand bewachsen ist Flachwasserzone, ca. 10 cm) - zum Beispiel von der Nadelsimse - lagern sich die Algen an den Pflanzen an. Mein persönliche Erfahrung sieht so aus: Alles was größer ist als Sand, wird von Algen bewachsen. Einige Steinarten mehr, andere weniger. Wobei mich das allerdings nicht stört.

Mir fällt höchstens noch __ Pfennigkraut ein. Das hält sich auch an Steinen fest und streckt die Fühler auch bedingt ins Wasser aus und krabbelt um den Teich herum. Allerdings auch heraus! Und __ Wasserminze wächst überall. Auch völlig ohne Substrat.


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> da kann ich nur von meinem Teich sprechen: Wo ich reinen Spielsand habe (am Grund in ca. 1,10 Tiefe), habe ich keine Algen. Dort wo der Spielsand bewachsen ist Flachwasserzone, ca. 10 cm) - zum Beispiel von der Nadelsimse - lagern sich die Algen an den Pflanzen an.



Ja ! So ist es bei uns auch .
Ich denke wir werden mehr mit Sand am Teich arbeiten . Unser Teich ist so angelegt das es zwei teife Zonen gibt die durch eine flachen Zone verbunden sind . In den tiefen Zonen haben wir Spielsand der vollkommen klar und Algenfrei ist in der Flachwasserzone dazwischen haben wir Kies von 1 cm Durchmesser . In dieser Zone bildet sich immerwieder ein leichter Algenflaum und auch Fischkot lagert sich dort ab . Ich denke wenn wir da auch Spielsand einbringen wird das mit den Algen verschwinden und Fischkot etc. kann sich nicht verkeilen und wird von der Strömung besser zur Pumpe gebracht .   Zudem kann ich da dann einiges an kleinen Pflanzen einbringen . 



> Mir fällt höchstens noch __ Pfennigkraut ein. Das hält sich auch an Steinen fest und streckt die Fühler auch bedingt ins Wasser aus und krabbelt um den Teich herum. Allerdings auch heraus! Und __ Wasserminze wächst überall. Auch völlig ohne Substrat.



Ok da schau ich mal was googel noch hergibt .

Danke dir !!!!

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi

Ich konnte da noch das __ Schildblatt empfehlen _(http://www.google.de/search?q=Darme...t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-)_ Ich habe seinerzeit ein Rhizomstück mit einem Klumpen Ton oberhalb des Wassers auf die blanke Folie "geklebt", während 2,3 Wurzeln bis ins Wasser reichten. Die Pflanze hat ohne jede Erde im Lufe der Zeit einen viertel qm in allen Rictungen überwachsen. Ohne weiteres wachsen auch die __ Wasserminze, die __ Bachbunge, das Sumpf-Vergissmeinicht, die Bachberle, das Sumpfblutauge, __ Seggen-Arten eigentlich fast jede emers wachsende Pflanze zwischen Steinen ohne Erde. Der Start kann wohl etwas zögerlich sein, wenn im Teich noch zu wenig gelöste Salze sind, bzw. die Pflanzen noch ein zu geringes Wurzelwerk haben. Also Geduld! Die Zeit kommt schnell genug, wann man vor lauter Pflanzen von den Steinen nichts mehr sieht. Wenn ich zu üppig gewordene Pflanzenplaggen teilen muss, fluche ich insgeheim, dass ich damals sie auch zwischen Steinen gepflanzt habe. Mein Cutter bleibt dann immer wieder an einem solchen Stein hängen. In der Natur sind Steine nur in Wildbächen und an Seeufern mit Wellenschlag.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Danke Euch .
Da haben wir ja was womit wir experimentieren können 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Piddel (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi Nils,

kann Dir auch das __ Tausendblatt empfehlen. Das wächst bei mir überall ob am Grund mit Steinchen versenkt oder am Uferrand - hier wächst es auch schön in den Teich rein. Einfach zwischen die Steine mit etwas Ton verpacken so das nur die Spitze rausschaut.

Habe letzte Woche noch ein paar Triebe umgesetzt und die wachsen einwandfrei.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo Nils,
das ist ein wirklich interessantes und wichtiges Thema, das Du da angesprochen hast!   
Mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir - ich kann zwar nicht über meinen Teich klagen (dort gibt es auch Fadenalgen, und einige eher "schleimige" Vertreter ), doch bin ich hier im Forum nicht so glücklich geworden mit meiner Sucherei. So bist Du ja schon nicht mal allein mit Deinem Problem ¿ (Ironie), willkommen im Klub !
Nach dem ersten Jahr kann ich aus der Beobachtung sagen, dass Fadenalgen mit Vorliebe an "unbewachsenen" Flächen wachsen. Die eher "schleimigen" Vertreter breiten sich im Wasserbeet bevorzugt an den "pausierenden" Pflanzen aus (die Körbe vom scharfen __ Hahnenfuß sind schon rausgeflogen und neu bepflanzt).
Ich habe meine Pflanzen von vornherein in Lehm gesetzt, und Düngekegel eingedrückt. Wächst die Pflanze an ihrem Standort nicht so toll, oder ist sie gerade verblüht, so konnte man Algenvermehrung beobachten. Im Sommer fing das auch bei den __ Binsen so an. Eine der beiden (Juncus effusus) habe ich geteilt, und ohne Düngekegel wieder in den Pflanzkorb gesetzt. Dort bilden sich deutlich weniger Algen als an der "Altpflanze", obwohl die "Neuen" noch nicht perfekt eingewurzelt sind. Beim Herausholen hatte ich über 40 cm lange Wurzeln und etliche Zeit zu tun, die Lava herauszupulen...
Ich würde damit auf folgendes tippen:
a) die als besonders gute Repositionspflanzen beschriebenen Arten sind ideale Nährstoff-Verwerter, und beste Algen-Konkurrenz. Neben __ Schilfrohr und __ Rohrkolben (für viele ein No-Go, auch bei mir nicht im Teich) kommen damit einige Juncus-Arten in Frage, einige __ Seggen wie die hängende, oder besser die Schlanksegge, und ein __ Kalmus wie Acorus calamus.
Höhere Blühpflanzen stellen schon mehr Ansprüche. Die wachsen nicht mehr überall im "algenfreien" Teich.
b) eine Wasserumwälzung vermeidet lokale Nährstoffkonzentrationen an "pflanzenfreien" Stellen.
c) die Pflanzen benötigen einen Mix an Nährstoffen, um zu wachsen. Fehlt einer, dann kümmern sie, und Algen können sich bilden (weil die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind).
d) Substrate wie Lehm "runden" nicht nur das Nährstoffangebot ab, sondern geben auch Härtebildner u. a. ans Wasser ab, wodurch u. a. der pH stabilisiert wird. Neben dieser Funktion fungiert der Lehm auch als biologischer Filter.
Leider habe ich nicht das perfekte Rezept, glaube aber, dass Du mit den o. g. Repo-Pflanzen glücklich wirst.
Wasserpflanzen sind auch wichtig, so finden sich bei mir am Boden in der Umgebung jedes Tausendblatts keine Algen (aber ein paar, sobald es an die Wasseroberfläche kommt).


----------



## Nordfriesen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Heute haben wir ersteinmal feinen Spielsand an den Stellen im Teich eingebracht wo sich vermehrt Algenflaum ansiedelte . Auch zwischen und auf den Feldsteinen im Wasser haben wir feinen Spielsand ein- und aufgebracht .Natürlich ist das Wasser nun getrübt . Da wir aber sehr langsam und behutsam den Sand ins Wasser brachten , hält es sich die Trübheit in Grenzen und die Fische sind zu sehen und fit . Unweigerlich bildete sich leichter Schaum auf dem Wasser der aber nach 5 Minuten vom Skimmer aufgenommen wurde .
Wenn sich alles gelegt hat werden wir noch weitere Pflanzen einbringen . __ Tausendblatt hört sich schon sehr interessant an .... mal sehen was wir ( von den empfohlenen Pflanzen ) bekommen können . Die Auswahl und besonders das allgemeine Angebot an Händlern ist hier nicht so irre groß ..... eigentlich kenne ich nur einen Baumarkt der auch Teichpflanzen anbietet 

Da wir aber auf dem flachen Land leben ( hier gibt es unzählige Naturteiche ) werden wir mal rumfahren und nachsehen was die Natur uns bietet und anbietet .

Wir machen dann mal neue Bilder und vielleicht kann uns ja jemand schreiben was wir aus der Natur mit zu uns nach Hause genommen haben 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo Nils,

da wäre ich aber vorsichtig - es gibt ganz viele Pflanzen - gerade bei Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen - die unter Naturschutz stehen und es zudem in Deinem Teich gar nicht mögen. 
Auch gibt es viele Teichbesitzer (auch wenn kein Zaun drum rum ist), die es gar nicht schätzen, wenn sich jemand bei Ihnen einfach so bedient....
Zum anderen weißt Du nicht, was Du Dir eventuell sonst noch an unerwünschten Untermietern in den Teich schleppst...


----------



## Nordfriesen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> da wäre ich aber vorsichtig - es gibt ganz viele Pflanzen - gerade bei Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen - die unter Naturschutz stehen und es zudem in Deinem Teich gar nicht mögen.
> Auch gibt es viele Teichbesitzer (auch wenn kein Zaun drum rum ist), die es gar nicht schätzen, wenn sich jemand bei Ihnen einfach so bedient....
> Zum anderen weißt Du nicht, was Du Dir eventuell sonst noch an unerwünschten Untermietern in den Teich schleppst...



NEIN ... wir wollen keinesfalls irgendwelchen Raubbau treiben . Hier sind kleine Seen und Teiche ( z.B. alte Feuerlöschstellen ) die schon jahrzente der Natur überlassen sind .
Wir wollen nicht gleich den Minibagger aus dem Handschuhfach ziehen .... eher mal sehen ob wir hier und da vorsichtig einen kleinen Ableger bekommen . 

Untermieter sind ja so eine Sache .... es können ja durchaus sehr nützliche dabei sein 
Wir möchten keine Fremderde mit in unseren Teich einbringen sondern es nur mit gereinigten Ablegern versuchen .
Ich hab aber schon oft gelesen das ein Eimer Wasser aus einem alten und klarem Teich mit vielen Fischen und Pflanzen gut für den eigenen Teich sein soll 

Aber ob wir uns das trauen ? Bei kleinen Ablegern oder sauberen kleinen Wurzeln würden wir es schon machen wollen .


----------



## Nordfriesen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

So hab da was hübsches gefunden . Keine Ahnung was es ist .
Beide Pflanzen hab ich aus einem schnellen Bachlauf .... sehr klares Wasser .
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand schreiben kann was ich bekommen habe 
Das erste sieht aus wie __ Tausendblatt ?


----------



## Piddel (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Moin,

das ist kein __ Tausendblatt. Schau mal hier im Forum unter Pflanzen nach - den lat. Namen weiß ich nicht genau M...... oder so. 

Solche Erkundungstouren hab ich auch vor paar Wochen gemacht - mit Erfolg 

Das schöne daran ist, dass man die Pflanzen in voller Pracht sehen kann ! Ich stand im Frühjahr wie doof in der Pflanzenabteilung und konnte mir manche Pflanze überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie die mal aussehen wird.

Hatte nicht den  _Mut_  über meine "Ableger-Touren" zu schreiben. Manche Forenbesucher haben m.M. nach etwas überreagiert zu dem Thema und ..... Kommentare dazu abgegeben.

Kleiner Tip noch aus der Sammlerecke  : __ Froschbiss


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> Hatte nicht den Mut über meine "Ableger-Touren" zu schreiben. Manche Forenbesucher haben m.M. nach etwas überreagiert zu dem Thema und ..... Kommentare dazu abgegeben.


Naja .... sicher ist auch was wahres dran wenn gewarnt wird . Aber ich hab mir das Gewässer aus dem ich es entnommen habe sehr genau angesehn . Kein Tümpel sondern ein Gewässer das ca. 3 Fussballfelder groß ist und einen Bach als Zu- und Ablauf hat. Auch kein Badesee oder ähnliches .Pflanzen und Fische ohne Ende .... wenn auch schwer ranzukommen da breites Schilff drum herum wächst . Die Pflanzen hab ich aus dem Bachablauf gefischt 



> das ist kein __ Tausendblatt. Schau mal hier im Forum unter Pflanzen nach - den lat. Namen weiß ich nicht genau M...... oder so.



Was ich da gefischt habe meinst du ? 
Habs mir heute mal angesehen wie es im Teich rüberkommt ..... sieht geil aus 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Piddel (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Keine Ahnung was das ist ? Aber wenn es g...l aussieht und für lau ist - rein damit 

Das andere hab ich beim Angeln auch schon gesehen - das wuchert ganz doll und hat riesige Blätter.
Bin ja Teich- und Pflanzenanfänger ( Botanik null Ahnung ) aber mit jeder Pflanze lernt man dazu und das schätze ich an diesem Hobby. Meine Frau amüsiert sich schon darüber wenn ich meine Teichpflänzchen pflege.

Meine Anmerkung bezog sich generell auf  _ Kommentare _  über die "Entnahme" von Ablegern usw. unabhängig von der Güte des Gewässers.


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> Das andere hab ich beim Angeln auch schon gesehen - das wuchert ganz doll und hat riesige Blätter.
> Bin ja Teich- und Pflanzenanfänger ( Botanik null Ahnung ) aber mit jeder Pflanze lernt man dazu und das schätze ich an diesem Hobby. Meine Frau amüsiert sich schon darüber wenn ich meine Teichpflänzchen pflege.


Ja leider hab ich von Pflanzen auch keinen Plan . Ist mir auch zu umpfangreich . 
Meine Frau wundert sich was es jede Stunde am Teich zu sehen gibt .



> Meine Anmerkung bezog sich generell auf  Kommentare  über die "Entnahme" von Ablegern usw.


Neeee .... das macht nix . Der See ist voll von solchen Pflanzen und ich hab es vorsichtig am Rand des Bauchlaufes entnommen . 

Würde gern wissen was es ist . Ich google mal .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Also . Das was ich da habe kommt schon der Wasserlinse nahe . Aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht . Die Blätter sehen anders aus finde ich .

Hmmmm . Nicht so einfach was zu finden


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

ne doch keine Wasserlinse .
Ich muss da mal einen neues Thema aufmachen


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Nach deutschem Recht ist die Entnahme von Pflanzen aus freier Natur verboten ! 

Hast Du auf solch einen Kommentar gewartet ? Den hättest Du auch gleich selber bringen können. Wie schon geschrieben muss man teilweise durch dichte Schilfgürtel und stört dabei unter Umständen Flora und Fauna. 
Sicherlich macht es nichts aus, wenn mal ein Ableger verantwortlich entnommen wird. 
In weniger dicht besiedelten Ländern gibt es daher oft so etwas wie Jedermannsrecht und man darf sich legal verantwortlich bedienen. 

Da Deutschland aber dichter besiedelt ist und viele nicht wissen, wo die Grenzen sind ist es hier bei uns schlichtweg verboten und sollte daher auch kein Tipp in einem deutschen Forum sein, allein schon um die Betreiber nicht in Probleme mit dem Gesetz zu bringen. 

Sorry, ich hatte das erstemal großzuegig drüber weg gelesen, aber Du verlangst ja geradezu nach einem Kommentar. Wie jeder für sich persönlich zur Einhaltung der Gesetze steht sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Man darf nie vergessen das die Gewässer irgend jemandem gehören. 
Ich möchte auch nicht das einer ungefragt Ableger bei mir im Vorgarten nimmt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> Nach deutschem Recht ist die Entnahme von Pflanzen aus freier Natur verboten !


Das ist doch kleinkariert ! Mal ehrlich !



> Man darf nie vergessen das die Gewässer irgend jemandem gehören.


Kann man von ausgehen ... ja .



> ist es hier bei uns schlichtweg verboten und sollte daher auch kein Tipp in einem deutschen Forum sein, allein schon um die Betreiber nicht in Probleme mit dem Gesetz zu bringen.


Ich hab hier niemandem Tipps gegeben ! Glaubst du wirklich das nun die Staatsanwaltschaft und das SEK ausrückt ?



> Sorry, ich hatte das erstemal großzuegig drüber weg gelesen, aber Du verlangst ja geradezu nach einem Kommentar.


Tue ich das ? Mir wäre mehr geholfen wenn du schreibst welche Pflanze der Auslöser für deine Moralpredigt ist . 

Ich hab übrigens mit meinem Beitrag und meinen Bildern gern weitergeholfen . Du hättest auf Anfrage , ob die Bilder zur weiteren Bestimmung anderer User dienen dürfen , geantwortet
"die Bilder unterliegen meinem Kopierrecht .... die Verwendung meiner Bilder wird strafrechtlich verfolgt und führt unweigerlich zum Einsatz von SEK und Militär " .



> Sorry, ich hatte das erstemal großzuegig drüber weg gelesen


Na wenn das mal nicht gnädig war 



> Ich möchte auch nicht das einer ungefragt Ableger bei mir im Vorgarten nimmt.


 Was für ein schwacher Vergleich . Ich hab ja nicht in Nachbars Gartenteich getaucht . 



> Wie schon geschrieben muss man teilweise durch dichte Schilfgürtel und stört dabei unter Umständen Flora und Fauna.


Eben und da bin ich nicht eingedrungen .... anders als die 30 Angler die dort extra das __ Schilf abschneiden . Unter Aufsicht des Vorstandes des Angelvereins ( ich bin Mitglied ) . 
Einmal im Jahr wird sogar mit allen Anglern das Gewässer und Gewässerufer für die nächste Saison ausgedünnt ... aber eben auch gepflegt .
Was du da schreibst ist doch alles ..... naja sagen wir ..... spiessig und kleinkariert .

Wenns ein Naturschutzgebiet gewesen wäre hätte ich nichts gesagt ... aber ich habe einen logischen Menschenverstand und verstehe was mit Naturschutzgebiet gemeint ist und hatte dieses von vornherein ausgeschlossen . 
Und ich dachte immer ich wäre schon spiessig .... so besitze ich ( und nur ich ) , eine Graberlaubniss des Amtes für Vor- und Frühgeschichte , Gottorf bei Schleswig , um im Handstichverfahren , Wattwürmer aus dem Wattenmeer zu graben ! Auf eigenen Antrag versteht sich !
Und selbst hier ( Weltnaturerbe ) wurde mir kürzlich mitgeteilt , daß künftig eine weitere Erlaubniss nicht nötig ist , da es künftig stillschweigend geduldet wird . 
ABER bei Pflanzen aus einem Angelsee fischen drehen die bestimmt voll durch !


tztztz Menschen gibt es .... da haben die mal was gelesen und .........


----------



## Annett (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo.

Richtig ist - es ist nicht nur schwarz oder weiß. Schon wieder.... 

http://www.leipzig.de/imperia/md/co...10_merkblatt_pflanzen_sammeln_36-111-0310.pdf
Gut finde ich den vorletzten Satz. 


> Im Zweifelsfall sollte die Pflanze stehen bleiben.



So ähnlich gilt das in ganz Deutschland seit März 2010.
http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/artenschutz


Nun kommt es also auf das Sammelgebiet (kein Naturschutzgebiet) und den Schutzstatus der einzelnen Pflanze an, ob oder ob nicht... einfacher wird es für den Laien dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht. :?


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Sorry, Nordfriese, das Du Dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst. 
Ich find das aber durchaus erwähnenswert. 
Ableger beim eigenen Teich (oder dem des Angelvereins in dem man Mitglied ist und  den man damit nutzen und hegen und pflegen darf und soll ist sicher nicht verboten).

Dafür das die deutsche Rechtssprechung manchmal kleinkariert ist kann ich nichts, dafür solltest Du Dich an den Gesetzgeber wenden, der bei so einem Fall, wenn er denn überhaupt geahndet wird, sicher nicht mit SEK und Militär anrücken wird  
Unter Umständen wird man mit einer Geldbuße rechnen können. 

Schau Dir ggf. das deutsche Urheberrecht noch einmal an. Das blosse Betrachten und über ein Bild diskutieren oder reden unterliegt nicht dem Copyright. 

Offensichtlich hast Du aber auch mein Posting gar nicht zu Ende gelesen, denn wie jeder zu der Einhaltung der Gesetze steht muss jeder selber entscheiden, und ich darf mich vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang outen, auch schon mal dagegen verstossen zu haben. Hat mich aber prompt 20 Euro wegen falsch parken gekostet. und 40 wegen zu schnell fahren. 
Im Prinzip bin ich da ganz Deiner Meinung. Man sollt das Gewässer kennen, den Besitzer fragen, und man sollt die Pflanzen kennen, die man nimmt, um so keine Pflanzen von der roten Liste zu entnehmen. 
Wenn man dann trotzdem mit dem sicherlich geringen Risiko eines Bußgeldes leben kann, ist doch alles o.K. . Nur drauf hinweisen sollte man kurz, das es hier Vorschriften gibt finde ich.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



> Dafür das die deutsche Rechtssprechung manchmal kleinkariert ist kann ich nichts, dafür solltest Du Dich an den Gesetzgeber wenden, der bei so einem Fall, wenn er denn überhaupt geahndet wird, sicher nicht mit SEK und Militär anrücken wird



Wäre der Moralapostel nicht wäre es nur halb so wild ! 
Leider ist gerade Deutschland voll von Moralaposteln die immer irgendwie nachsehen ob da nicht irgendwer was furchtbar schreckliches macht . 
Meist sind das die An********r vom Dienst .... meist aus Langeweile oder nur um sich wichtig zu tun . Gefragt wird nachher .... wenn überhaupt . Achso Angelsee ! Na dann ! Aber erstmal Straftat rufen , Forum warnen , Kinder von der Strasse holen !
Zuersteinmal wird angenommen das alle blöde sind .... da denkt sich der Moralapostel ... ich weiss es besser .... dem schreib ich was ich weiss. Bist du jetzt toll ? Nein ! Bin ich blöd ? Nein ! Moral von der Geschicht .... gibt es nicht ! 
Zitat zitieren : 





> dafür kann ich nichts , Gesetzgeber


Sagen alle die auf das aufpassen wollen was keinen Aufpasser braucht ( wir sind nicht alle blöd )  , zum oder besser unter dem Schutz dessen der es vorgibt !



> Sorry, Nordfriese, das Du Dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst.


Mach ich nicht .... mach ich nie wenn man mir Straftaten vorwirft . Wieso auch !



> Offensichtlich hast Du aber auch mein Posting gar nicht zu Ende gelesen,


Übrigens : doch hab ich .


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo,
hmmm Nordfriesen,ich will mich ja nicht zwingend in euren Disput einmischen,aber findest du nicht dass du ein wenig übertreibst?
Du fängst an persönlich zu werden und dass ist meistens kein gutes Vorzeichen!
Vielleicht hat Wuzzel eine andere Einstellung und so wie ich es bisher mitbekommen habe beruft er sich lediglich auf die rechtlichen Bestimmungen.
Ich verstand seinen Hinweis auch eher als mahnend und nicht als persönlichen Angriff.

Vielleicht(hoffentlich) besinnt ihr euch ja mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema.Das dürfte zumindest dich und alle weiteren welche die Überschrift interessiert wohl um einiges weiter bringen als ein offener vermutlich nicht lösbarer Konflikt.
Alles andere kann man doch auch via PN lösen oder?

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Eugen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi Nils

ich kann mich dem Juergen nur anschließen.
Mund abwischen und weiter gehts 
Womit ? Mit der Bestimmung deiner Pflanzen.
Die auf dem 2.Bild könnte das __ Schildblatt sein.

Stehen die Blätter einzeln ?
Hat die Pflanze ein relativ starkes Rhizom ?


----------



## Kuni99 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hallo zusammen,

nee, Eugen, das ist ein Blatt einer __ Sumpfdotterblume und die ist, wie sollte es anders sein, gesetzlich geschützt. Das __ Schildblatt kommt aus Nordamerika und hat ähnliche Blätter wie __ Lotos, aber mit gezacktem Rand.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nordfriesen (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Ok .... wenn ich da übertrieben haben sollte so entschuldige ich mich auch gern wieder .
Also wuzzel : nix für ungut .... ich habe deine mahnenden Worte nun richtig eingeordnet und denke wir brauchen uns hier nicht anzugreifen .

Gruß
Nils 

Zur Pflanze : bei dem ersten Bild handelt es sich um den __ Wasserstern. Annett hat mir da den richtigen Tipp gegeben


----------



## Piddel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Moin Nils,

genau diese Kommentare und Erbsendreherei meinte ich. :evil


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Das war keine Erbsendreherei sondern ein freundlich gemeinter Hinweis auf die Rechtslage. 
Ein sachliches Posting mit entsprechenden Argumenten wäre der Sache sicher dienlicher, als solch persönliche polemisierende Angriffe. 

Der Hinweis auf die Rechtslage hat auch nichts mit meiner persönlichen Einstellung zu tun, ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen und habs auch sachlich erklärt, warum der Gesetzgeber hier so handelt und woanders die Gesetze anders sind. 

Wie sagte Eugen so schön: Múnd abwischen und zurück zum Thema. 

Im übrigen hat man nicht dadurch mehr Recht das man besonders große Schrift wählt, oder sehr laut spricht. 
 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Vechtaraner (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen hat man nicht dadurch mehr Recht das man besonders große Schrift wählt, oder sehr laut spricht



Hallo
Das sehe ich genauso! Naja wer weiss vielleicht hat Piddel ja auch ein Augenleiden?

Back to Topic

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Piddel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

@Wuzzel

Sorry, dass meine Anmerkung zu dem Thema polemisch rüberkommt. Genau das Gegenteil war gemeint gespickt mit einem Hauch Ironie.  Genauso ist meine Bemerkung* keinesfalls persönlich* zu nehmen. Der sachliche Hintergrund der Zitate ist mir vollkommen klar.

 Schriftgröße war unglücklich - Tippfehler 

Piddel


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Hi Peter

Die Pflanze auf dem linken Bild ist __ Wasserstern (Callitriche sp.) Eine sehr hübsche Pflanze, die aber auch gerne gefressen wird, bzw. es reißen leicht kleine Stücke ab.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordfriesen (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe .Neue Pflanzen oder Pflanzen optimieren*

Ja __ Wasserstern .
Wirklich sehr hübsch und bisher von den Fischen verschont 
Inzwischen sind die feinen Stengel unter den Blättern .... es ist fast ein kleiner Blätterteppich ... sieht sehr dekorativ aus und wird gern von den Fischen "unterschwommen" 

Das soll ja auch im Winter ja gut Sauerstoff spenden ?!
Wächst das im Winter ? Habe gelesen das es sich zu Boden fallen läßt und dann später wieder aufschwimmt . 
Stimmt das so ?

Gruß
Nils


----------

